# April Acquisitions



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll start

RLPL grosgrain cummerbund ~70% discount










Loop on the inside, which I assume is to prevent drifting


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Coupla' pairs of BB gabardines, under two bills with the sale. Wahoo! Hope they wear well, as experience has been up and down. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

another Case

BB surcingles from TheTVofP via the Exchnge (great seller)


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

^^^ I hemmed and hawed on the surcingles. Congrats!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

thank you much!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

One of those wonderful FedEx guys rapped on our front door, just yesterday, delivering another selection from AE's Independence Collection...their Jefferson design in burnished brown calf. The soles are robust, the heels artfully constructed, the upper as supple as well tanned deer hide, and lambskin linings that go beyond craddling one's feet in total comfort and permitting the wearer to lay claim to....aah, I'm spent! :crazy: Be assured that the Independence Line offerings are nicely enhanced versions of AE's offerings in their other lines and well worth the additional cost.

Now comes the hard part. In light of my recent splurge of shoe purchases and in the interest of keeping the collection reasonably sized, I've got to select three pair destined for the church resale shop or the Goodwill Store.


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

Just bought a pair of the brown cxl 'bean blucher mocs' by Rancourt. Looking forward to them!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^You will love them. I've had mine for a year now and wear them more than any other pair of shoes.


----------



## Estel (Feb 2, 2013)

Brooks Brothers boys' navy cotton cardigan ( )
and Brooks Brothers boys' brown cotton herringbone pants ( )
Both on sale for half price.

Cardigan seems a tad big but since it's cotton I'm guessing it will shrink in the wash.
Pants will need hemming, and possibly taking in at the waist, but I suspect if I sized down they wouldn't fit in the seat/hips.

Not entirely sure what range of things the pants would go with; was debating between them and corduroys, and perhaps I should have gone with corduroys, but on the other hand, I can probably find corduroys at a thrift store if I keep my eyes open.


----------



## TJN (Feb 27, 2011)

Ferragamo Single Monks. (Not sure how trad these are)


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

PRL tennis sweater
Just in time to be put into storage :icon_headagainstwal










I seriously don't know why I keep buying sweaters.. Darn you Sunshine State!


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

my first #8 975 bought from fellow forumite.


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

Just got 5 Brooks OCBD, made in USA, regular fit- white, blue, pink, red stripe, and blue stripe. All for under $120 on ebay.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

7/8 year old Beltmaster leather embossed croc strap is on the verge of giving way. Replaced with this Trafalgar strap. Very impressed so far.


----------



## Estel (Feb 2, 2013)

Trip English, it looks like you've accidentally posted the same picture twice.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

It's that good a belt strap.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

White Moire by Albert Thurston


----------



## ChetBakerSings (Jun 5, 2011)

Trip English said:


> 7/8 year old Beltmaster leather embossed croc strap is on the verge of giving way. Replaced with this Trafalgar strap. Very impressed so far.


Nice strap, Trip. Is it embossed calf or genuine croc?


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I won an olive Barbour duffle coat on eBay just in time for summer.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

golden fleece tuxedo shirt
chromexcel strap in natural









not sure why it won't rotate..

























my nikon s210 does not do that belt justice
it looks and feels amazing


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

My acquisition for April is a Seiko SKX007 Dive Watch" on a "Jubilee bracelet off a friend.


New watch for the collection by Bill Smith1, on Flickr

(edited, adding the wrist shot)


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Uncle Bill said:


> My acquisition for April is a Seiko SKX007 Dive Watch" on a "Jubilee bracelet https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SKX007K2_Watch_p/skx007k2.htm off a friend.


Good watch, built like a tank. Better on an aftermarket solid oyster bracelet though IMO


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Some ties with handsome stripes:


First one on the left is a Gieves & Hawkes, rest are all Brooks Brothers.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

That's a solid looking dive watch, Bill.

​Bjorn, those stripes are first class!


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Good watch, built like a tank. Better on an aftermarket solid oyster bracelet though IMO


I'm happy with my jubilee for now, however I might look into a mesh bracelet at some point.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Peal & Co for BB plain black velvet slippers

My only complaint is the shoe box is too small, and the heel rubbed against a toe during shipping.
Now the velvet is slightly crushed. 
I've yet to determine if an exchange would rectify or if it won't matter just the same in the evening.




























They are extremely comfortbale and run true to size.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

The Timex probably still will get more use, but I needed a dress watch and I wanted a Hamilton mechanical. This eBay purchase arrived today and so far (eight hours) hasn't lost a minute:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

TJN said:


> Ferragamo Single Monks. (Not sure how trad these are)


I like them a lot. I want a pair of brown suede single monks -- they'd work with most of what I wear.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I like the monks, too. I have a pair of Alden brown suede single monks I picked up on clearance from Ben Silver a few years ago. They're great shoes.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

crs said:


> The Timex probably still will get more use, but I needed a dress watch and I wanted a Hamilton mechanical. This eBay purchase arrived today and so far (eight hours) hasn't lost a minute:


That's a really nice vintage Hamilton, it would look great on a leather or ribbon strap.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

crs said:


> The Timex probably still will get more use, but I needed a dress watch and I wanted a Hamilton mechanical. This eBay purchase arrived today and so far (eight hours) hasn't lost a minute:


That's a beautiful watch. I would ditch the twist-o-flex band, though. That watch begs for full grain calf.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Thought I'd post these here as well, Gatsby BB:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

BB patent Bal's from ebay.




























Y'all are slacking! This thread should be at least ten pages with recent purchases.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> BB patent Bal's from ebay.


 Nice score!


----------



## danielm (May 2, 2012)

No pics, but I got a pair of Allen Edmonds Logan chukka boots at the local GW yesterday.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I finally aquired a pair of dirty bucs from Bass.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I totally saw those shoes and stopped myself from buying them. They look great! Enjoy.


----------



## Blessings (Nov 6, 2011)

I nabbed these today for an awesome price, knocking on wood hoping they fit.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

My Eastland MIM came in today; purchased from Unionmade's ebay outlet.

I like 'em a lot and the fit is perfect. Thanks to Trip English for putting these on my radar.


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

Love it!



Bjorn said:


> Thought I'd post these here as well, Gatsby BB:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

New Seiko 5. My first automatic.


----------



## danielm (May 2, 2012)

^nice. Finding a quality watch in good working order is (in my experience) pretty rare. Seiko 5s are excellent automatics.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

No pics, but I've ventured into stripes. I picked up a couple of s/s LLB univ stripe shirts, as well as a light weight blue blazer, and a seersucker blazer.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

danielm said:


> ^nice. Finding a quality watch in good working order is (in my experience) pretty rare. Seiko 5s are excellent automatics.


This was a new purchase, not a thrift find.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Flairball, where are the blazers from?


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Flairball, where are the blazers from?


I stumbled upon them at Milton's. Dropped them at he tailor's earlier today, and am anxious to sport he seersucker.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Orgetorix said:


> New Seiko 5. My first automatic.


Very fine. Once you have that leather strap you'll be good to go.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

I like wearing over-the-calf socks, preferably argyles. (Yes, I even choose to wear argyles with suits, on occasion.) So I recently took advantage of an opportunity to buy 5 pairs for $50 (normal price is $18.95 per pair), from GolfKnickers.com . The colors are:

1. Maroon/Khaki/Black
2. Navy/Pink
3. Navy/Khaki/Olive
4. Navy/Red
5. Navy/Maroon/Charcoal


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Michael, is there coupon code for the socks or is the deal gone??


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

12345Michael54321 said:


> I recently took advantage of an opportunity to buy 5 pairs for $50 (normal price is $18.95 per pair), from GolfKnickers.com





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Michael, is there coupon code for the socks or is the deal gone??


 I'd also like to know!


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Dieu et les Dames and Topsider - The coupon code was STOCKINGS, but it expired earlier this month.

If you email them and explain how sad you are to have just missed out on the most recent "5 for $50" deal (they run this deal a few times per year), and ask when they intend to offer it again, it's very possible they'll give you a special code and tell you to go ahead and order the five pairs of socks you want, for $50. I've found customer service at GolfKnickers to be top notch, and they seem willing to make minor policy exceptions from time to time, in order to keep customers happy.


----------



## 2UFU (Dec 27, 2007)

Orgetorix 
Beautiful watch! What is the model number?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

2UFU said:


> Orgetorix
> Beautiful watch! What is the model number?


Thanks! It's a SNX121K.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yesterday, I received an eBay item I won recently: a Banana Republic long-sleeve madras shirt. 100% cotton, made in India. $10.









Check out the nice collar roll....








The label instructions said to wash separately in cold water. For kicks, I decided to wash it by hand. Within seconds, the water became inky dark. This shirt BLEEDS! I didn't anticipate this but am glad I scored a great deal.

I let it air dry overnight and the colors are a bit muted. Is this a desirable effect for you madras enthusiasts out there?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's another eBay purchase ($15) I made earlier this month. This vintage 3-button Harris Tweed jacket, made by Alexandre, Oxford Street, London, came with some lining tears. A local tailor made the repairs and it returned home on Friday. Now, I'm ready to share it with you here, even if it needs a pressing to get the wrinkles out from mailing.

The thick tweed features a wonderful multicolored hue. This photo doesn't do it justice. If it weren't raining outside I would have taken photos in full sun.









It is fully lined with "Milium" brand lining with an attractive red/maroon striped pattern. The wool is quite thick and with this lining it is very comfortable and warm.

The original leather buttons are attached with a small leather tine (I believe this is the proper terminology). I haven't seen this before, although I am no expert. How should I go about conditioning the leather tine so it remains supple and does not deteriorate?









Lastly, can anyone tell me approximately what year this jacket would have been made?

I love this jacket and look forward to wearing it this coming fall/winter.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I won a pair of brown calf AE Patriots on eBay for $40 that are almost my size. I hope they run as wide as some the reviews said


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

^ Beware the Patriot squeak, mhj. I too bought a pair, barely worn, on eBay for cheap. They came from a seller in the south who had dozens of pairs and were store returns, marked with the "W." 

The squeak, coming from the heel counter, is strong enough that I don't wear them anymore (I tried them for a few months, hoping I just needed to break them in). Allen Edmonds won't touch them, since the "W" voids the warranty. Apparently Allen Edmonds has since corrected the problem with the Patriot heel that caused the squeak. I suspect that most of the used Patriots on eBay are the returned defects.

I still plan to bring them by a cobbler sometime and see if he can do anything. Allen Edmonds warned me, though, that they are likely not repairable.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I read about the squeak but I hoping that having bought them for approx. 10% of MSRP will make me more tolerant of this.



AncientMadder said:


> ^ Beware the Patriot squeak, mhj. I too bought a pair, barely worn, on eBay for cheap. They came from a seller in the south who had dozens of pairs and were store returns, marked with the "W."
> 
> The squeak, coming from the heel counter, is strong enough that I don't wear them anymore (I tried them for a few months, hoping I just needed to break them in). Allen Edmonds won't touch them, since the "W" voids the warranty. Apparently Allen Edmonds has since corrected the problem with the Patriot heel that caused the squeak. I suspect that most of the used Patriots on eBay are the returned defects.
> 
> I still plan to bring them by a cobbler sometime and see if he can do anything. Allen Edmonds warned me, though, that they are likely not repairable.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

gamma68 said:


> Here's another eBay purchase ($15) I made earlier this month. This vintage 3-button Harris Tweed jacket, made by Alexandre, Oxford Street, London, came with some lining tears. A local tailor made the repairs and it returned home on Friday. Now, I'm ready to share it with you here, even if it needs a pressing to get the wrinkles out from mailing.
> 
> The thick tweed features a wonderful multicolored hue. This photo doesn't do it justice. If it weren't raining outside I would have taken photos in full sun.
> 
> ...


Those multi-hued shimmery linings are usually a good indicator of a date sometime around the '60s.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

The squeak is real! Beware!

I've been powering through it for a few weeks, with no sign of the squeak fading away.

I also tried to send them back to AE, only to be denied service because they are stamped "W" as seconds.



AncientMadder said:


> ^ Beware the Patriot squeak, mhj. I too bought a pair, barely worn, on eBay for cheap. They came from a seller in the south who had dozens of pairs and were store returns, marked with the "W."
> 
> The squeak, coming from the heel counter, is strong enough that I don't wear them anymore (I tried them for a few months, hoping I just needed to break them in). Allen Edmonds won't touch them, since the "W" voids the warranty. Apparently Allen Edmonds has since corrected the problem with the Patriot heel that caused the squeak. I suspect that most of the used Patriots on eBay are the returned defects.
> 
> I still plan to bring them by a cobbler sometime and see if he can do anything. Allen Edmonds warned me, though, that they are likely not repairable.


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

Is the source of the squeak heel on leather or leather on leather?


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

My first pair of AE were very well worn McAllisters sourced from the 'bay. The foot bed was so knobby and well worn I had to get rid of them, which was tough because they looked great. I have long looked forward to buying a pair new and I took advantage of the recent anniversary sale to do just that. My originals were the merlot but I couldn't resist the walnut (these are my first pair of brown dress shoes). A really nice shoe.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice score, especially for the price. I love long sleeved madras shirts. Any color changing is, to me, super cool.



gamma68 said:


> Yesterday, I received an eBay item I won recently: a Banana Republic long-sleeve madras shirt. 100% cotton, made in India. $10.
> 
> View attachment 7657
> 
> ...


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Been on a watch binge, not really spending a lot on any of them except the aforementioned Hamilton mechanical.

Hamilton automatic:



Transmarine mechanical military watch:



Hamilton mechanical for wife:



Onsa automatic (this one has surprisingly kept flawless time for a week):



The aforementioned Hamilton mechanical:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Leather on leather, unless there's another materiel sandwiched inside the counter.



rsgordon said:


> Is the source of the squeak heel on leather or leather on leather?


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> The squeak is real! Beware!
> 
> I've been powering through it for a few weeks, with no sign of the squeak fading away.
> 
> I also tried to send them back to AE, only to be denied service because they are stamped "W" as seconds.


I took my Patriots to a shoe repair shop this afternoon and they quickly diagnosed the problem. They were surprised Allen Edmonds had ever let the shoes leave the factory. I can't remember the exact explanation, but it was something about the heel being sewn before some kind of adhesive had set properly. I didn't really follow, but they were confident that they could open up the heel counter and take care of the problem.

The repair cost under $30 and will be done in two weeks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Most recently, these:









Plus a pair of two-tones, a DB sports blazer, and other things I shouldn't have afforded.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

My Patriots arrived yesterday. They polished up beautifully, like new, and are very comfortable. I sized down, I'm usually an 11.5 EEE and these are an 11.5 D but it worked out well, no heel slippage and no tightness. I've been wearing them all day with no problems, squeaks, etc.



AncientMadder said:


> I took my Patriots to a shoe repair shop this afternoon and they quickly diagnosed the problem. They were surprised Allen Edmonds had ever let the shoes leave the factory. I can't remember the exact explanation, but it was something about the heel being sewn before some kind of adhesive had set properly. I didn't really follow, but they were confident that they could open up the heel counter and take care of the problem.
> 
> The repair cost under $30 and will be done in two weeks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I bought the AE Amok chukka boot from Amazon for $187.50.

I was a little alarmed when I first looked at them. Unlike my desert boots, the sides are floppy, not rigid.

But when you lace them up it all makes sense.

Wore them today to a couple of interviews and for errands. They are supremely comfortable.

https://postimage.org/
photo sharehttps://postimage.org/
free screenshot software
https://postimage.org/
screenshot software


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Those are good looking. As good as the Alden flexwelt chukkas, in fact, and a whole lot less expensive.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

My acquisitions on the last day of April: 

One Barbour Beaufort olive oilskin jacket. 
Three shirts from Brooks Brothers, one red university stripe must iron OCBD, a purple gingham spread collar dress shirt and a multi coloured gingham sport shirt.
and
​One pair of Selvage jeans from J. Crew on sale.


----------



## DoubleDDownUnder (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncle Bill-

I also bit the bullet and purchased that exact same Barbour Beafort jacket last month. I always wanted one but finally decided to make the investment now that I'm 40 and, as an American expat in Australia, there are very favo(u)rable exchange rates when purchasing from the UK. We're deep into Autumn/Fall here in Melbourne and I think I've finally found the perfect jacket.

I've also been stocking up on watch bands/straps to liven up my watches.

I've seen online that BB is having a 25 per cent off sale starting on Wednesday, so hope to grab some OCBDs and a few dress shirts.

Drew


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

DoubleDDownUnder said:


> Uncle Bill-
> 
> I also bit the bullet and purchased that exact same Barbour Beafort jacket last month. I always wanted one but finally decided to make the investment now that I'm 40 and, as an American expat in Australia, there are very favo(u)rable exchange rates when purchasing from the UK. We're deep into Autumn/Fall here in Melbourne and I think I've finally found the perfect jacket.
> 
> ...


I purchased my Beaufort at the Barbour store in New York's SoHo neighbourhood. It was two stops north of where I was staying on the #6 line so it seamed logical and I wanted to explore the neighbourhood. I did my pilgrimage to 346 Madison Avenue a few days later with my brother and he picked up some shoes at same time. I think this upcoming "Friends and Family" there's one madras shirt I really want (hopefully the Toronto store will have it) and that's about it for now.


----------



## jbarwick (Nov 17, 2012)

I picked up a pair of AE Park Aves in black for my upcoming wedding. I took advantage of the Amazon.com 20% off with signing up for shoe emails and have Prime shipping. It was the last pair of 11.5D so I got lucky as the price went up to $344. I picked them up for $251.


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice shoe



Patrick06790 said:


> I bought the AE Amok chukka boot from Amazon for $187.50.
> 
> https://postimage.org/


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Just found another pair of Jones bench-made quarter brogues on ebay. For 25 pounds shipped, I couldn't resist, and I won't have to worry about shoes for a while now. Also this will give me the chance to finally throw some out.

Recent splurges also include a couple of Lewin shirts, yet another boating blazer (hello, Spring), more POW slacks, and some linen and cotton trousers to add to my summer rotation.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

oops, wrong month!


----------

